# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden met onregelmatig ongesteld

## B

:Frown:  
Sinds vorig jaar ben ik gestopt met de pil omdat wij graag een kindje willen krijgen. Nu ben ik dit jaar maar twee keer ongesteld geworden en ook nog niet zwanger. Dus dan ben ik toch ook maar twee keer vruchtbaar geweest? Zijn er middeltjes voor of moet ik nu maar gewoon weer wachten tot ik ongesteld word en dan maar weer hopen dat ik zwanger word?
Wie kan mij raad geven?

----------


## marianne suidgeest

Was je voordat je aan de pil begon, vroeger, ook onregelmatig ongesteld?
Ik had precies hetzelfde probleem, en dacht dat het vanzelf wel op gang zou komen die ongesteldheid.
Toen ik me na een half jaar zorgen begon te maken bleek ik toch onverwacht al zwanger te zijn.
Het zegt dus niets.
Geen ongesteldheid wil dus niet zeggen dat je niet vruchtbaar bent.

Sterkte en succes, groetjes Marianne

----------


## charleen

ik ben ook onregelmatig ongesteld ik werd het voor het eerst op den 15 de en later aleen in de buurt van 20 en nu heb ik het opeens weer 15 de maar ik had het zonder condoom gedaan en ben tok ongesteld geworden kan het dan nog dat ik zwanger ben ...?

----------


## Gast235

hallo,
ik heb een vraagje, ik was de vorige keer rond de 25e ongesteld, maar nu nog 
niet, het is wel vaker onregelmatig, maar ik ga 10juli 2weekjes op 
vakantie...nu ben ik bang dat ik het tijdens mijn vakantie ben....wat kan ik 
hier aan doen?

----------


## remy

Ik ben een meisje van 15jaar.

ik ben heel onregelmatig ongesteld en heb zo af en toe sex ( soms veilig meestal onveilig)
sinds een paar dagen slaap ik heel slecht, als ik wakker word heb ik heel veel buikpuin, ook avonds al ik probeer te slapen heb ik steken in mijn buik.
als ik wakker word is mijn onderbuik en maag kei en kei hard.
ik ben dan misselijk en heb helemaal geen zin om te eten.
avonds begin ik trek te krijgen maar heb dan alleen zin in snoep,chips en die dingen.
2weken geleden heb ik voor het laatst sex gehad, onveilig.

wat moet ik doen??

----------


## Edo

> Ik ben een meisje van 15jaar.
> 
> ik ben heel onregelmatig ongesteld en heb zo af en toe sex ( soms veilig meestal onveilig)...
> 2weken geleden heb ik voor het laatst sex gehad, onveilig.


Natuurlijk is het antwoord dat het niet verstandig was om onveilig te vrijen een er voor de hand liggend antwoord wat je (denk ik) ook wel verwacht. Maar we zijn hier niet om je de les te lezen. Je komt hiet om geholpen te worden, en dat doen we daarom ook van harte.

Aan de symptomen te zien, lijkt het erop dat er van een mogelijke zwangerschap sprake is. Als ik jouw was zou ik even een afspraak bij je huisarts maken. Als je liever nog even niet wilt dat je ouders, of anderen ervan weten, kan je altijd even vanaf je mobieltje of vanuit een telefooncel contact opnemen met je huisarts.
Je kan zelfs voor die tijd even bij de etos of kruidvat naar binnen gaan om zo'n zwangerschapstest dingetje te halen. Bang dat iemand je ziet lopen met zo'n ding? Dan kan je het beste even naar de andere kant van de stad gaan, uit de buurt van bekenden.

Maar het allerbeste is om iemand in je directe omgeving te vinden die je kunt vertrouwen. Het is namelijk niet niks, mocht je zwanger zijn. Wat je keuzes zijn die daaruit volgen kunnen je toekomst veranderen. Dit weet ik uit ervaring. Mijn vriendin heeft abortus laten plegen toen ze iets ouder dan jij was. Ze heeft het daar erg moeilijk mee. Maar ik loop... uhm... ren nu erg op de zaken vooruit. Eerst even kijken _o_f je zwanger bent, daarna naar de dokter.

Ik wens je het allerbeste met je beslissingen.

~Ed

P.S. bedenk goed dat er altijd mensen zijn in je omgeving die er voor je zijn en je steunen.

----------


## Melaniie

hoi,

ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar.. en ben heel onregelmatig ongesteld.. ongeveer 2 weken geleden.. heeft een jongen mij gevingerd nadat hij zichzelf had afgetrokken.. dus misschien had die sperma op zijn vingers.. ik ben nu erg bang dat ik zwanger ben.. maar had gehoord dat je pas na een bepaalde tijd zo'n test kan doen (ik ben nu denk ik al 3 maanden niet ongesteld geweest.. kan ik dan ook zwanger raken)?

naja hoop dat iemand me kan helpen.. 

groetjes,

----------


## Melaniie

ooh en trouwens.. had hem ook gepijpt zonder condoom .. kan ik nu een soa hebben? HELP aub!!

----------


## Limoen

> hoi,
> 
> ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar.. en ben heel onregelmatig ongesteld.. ongeveer 2 weken geleden.. heeft een jongen mij gevingerd nadat hij zichzelf had afgetrokken....,


 De kans is heel klein dat je daar zwanger van raakt, sperma kan maar zeer kort overleven buiten het lichaam, het moet wel een dikke klodder zijn geweest wil het lang overleven. De kans is klein, maar theoretisch is het mogelijk :Frown: Hoeveel tijd zat er tussen het aftrekken en het vingeren? heeft hij zijn handen nog afgeveegd?)
Een testje kan je doen vanaf de datum dat je ongesteld had moeten worden. Maar aangezien jij 3 maanden niet ongesteld bent geweest....heb je daarvoor onveilige seks gehad? dan zal ik als ik jou was even een testje halen. Als dit niet het geval is ga dan gewoon even langs je huisarts, je zegt zelf al dat je heel onregelmatig bent. 
Niet te veel stressen over of je zwanger bent of niet! succes!!

----------


## Melaniie

aah bedankt  :Big Grin: 

daarvoor heb ik nooit onveilige sex gehad. 

Maar ik weet dus niet of die het had afgeveegt.. maar ik denk dat er zo'n beetje 20 sec. ofzo tussen zat.. misschien nog wel meer.. voordat hij mij ging vingeren nadat die zichzelf had afgetrokken.. 

groetjes,

----------


## Melaniie

> De kans is heel klein dat je daar zwanger van raakt, sperma kan maar zeer kort overleven buiten het lichaam, het moet wel een dikke klodder zijn geweest wil het lang overleven. De kans is klein, maar theoretisch is het mogelijkHoeveel tijd zat er tussen het aftrekken en het vingeren? heeft hij zijn handen nog afgeveegd?)
> Een testje kan je doen vanaf de datum dat je ongesteld had moeten worden. Maar aangezien jij 3 maanden niet ongesteld bent geweest....heb je daarvoor onveilige seks gehad? dan zal ik als ik jou was even een testje halen. Als dit niet het geval is ga dan gewoon even langs je huisarts, je zegt zelf al dat je heel onregelmatig bent. 
> Niet te veel stressen over of je zwanger bent of niet! succes!!



aah bedankt 

daarvoor heb ik nooit onveilige sex gehad. 

Maar ik weet dus niet of die het had afgeveegt.. maar ik denk dat er zo'n beetje 20 sec. ofzo tussen zat.. misschien nog wel meer.. voordat hij mij ging vingeren nadat die zichzelf had afgetrokken.. 

groetjes,

----------


## Devina

Ik ben een meisje van 15. En heb net een chlamydia achter de rug . Ik weet niet precies hoe of wat maar ik ben nu bijna 3 maanden niet ongesteld.. Ik was hiervoor wel aan de antibiotica maar weet niet of dit invloed hierop heeft. 
ik maak me nog al zorgen. En weet niet wat ik moet doen

----------


## mirela

Tjonge wat veel meisjes van 15 jaar in de problemen... Hebben jullie geen ouders waarmee je dit probleem kunt bespreken???? Je kunt als dit niet kan altijd na de huisarts gaan zonder dat je ouders daar iets van vernemen.

Geef daar je zorgen goed aan en zo als je het hier vertelt het ook aan hem vertellen. Hij of zij zal je altijd met raad en goede medicijnen helpen.

Bedenk echter wel dat SEX iets speciaals is en niet te gebruiken is om erbij te willen horen.

----------


## Gast12

> Tjonge wat veel meisjes van 15 jaar in de problemen... Hebben jullie geen ouders waarmee je dit probleem kunt bespreken???? Je kunt als dit niet kan altijd na de huisarts gaan zonder dat je ouders daar iets van vernemen.
> 
> Geef daar je zorgen goed aan en zo als je het hier vertelt het ook aan hem vertellen. Hij of zij zal je altijd met raad en goede medicijnen helpen.
> 
> Bedenk echter wel dat SEX iets speciaals is en niet te gebruiken is om erbij te willen horen.


Omdat ze het thuis niet kunne vertellen vertellen ze het hier!! en je kunt ze beter steunen dan 'advies' geven dat ze allang weten waarschijnlijk! 
damn...

----------


## Gast5

Hey, ben een meisje van 18jaar en ben vroeger soms onregelmatig ongesteld geweest en nu weer 2x blijkbaar.. Ik heb ook nog nooit de pil gebruikt..
Myn vorige onregelmatige ongesteldheid was een week te laat en nu ben ik weer te laat aan't geraken...ik heb ook onveilig seks met mijn vriendje maar hij trekt steeds terug als hij komt..
Wat ik nu wel raar vind, is dat ik al 2avonden na mekaar nu wat buikpijn heb en het lijkt dat ik wat dikker ben.. Ik kan toch niet dikker lijken na 1 maand zwanger te kunnen zijn (wat hopelijk nog niet is)???
Help mij... Ik vind dit verontrustend...

Meisje in haar onrust.

----------


## jannet

[je, kan dus wel zwanger zijn en het is ook heel goed mogelijk dat je gelijk al dikker wordt. ik heb zelf 3 kinderen en goeide ook gelijk, en voelde aan mijn lichaam al voor dat ik overtijd was dat ik zwanger was..
meeste zekerheid krijg je toch door een test te halen, kan je zelf zo doen...

----------


## Gast69

Hallo ik ben 18 jaar en dus nog geen ouwe-tut, wat Mirela schreef over praat met je ouders en Sex niet om er bij te horen vind ik eigenlijk wel goede opmerkingen. Al is het soms erg moeilijk, omdat ze de meeste jongens de slijm praatjes al klaar hebben.

Zelf wil ik er eentje bij toevoegen. Gebruik eerst je verstand is. Ook de dat van 18 jaar die denkt dat je met terugtrekken voor het klaarkomen geen kwaad is geschied tjonge jonge je leeft toch niet in het stenentijdperk. Je weet toch dat er zoiets bestaat als voorvocht en dat je daar ook zwanger van kunt raken. Ga gewoon aan de pil en gebruik een condoom een SOA heb je zo. 

Het lijkt wel of jullie een hekel hebben aan jezelf om door zo slecht voor jezelf te zorgen. En begin niet over ik wist het niet. Je hebt deze site ook wel kunnen vinden, dus je kunt ook zo alles over sexsuele voorlichting vinden.

Tja het klinkt misschien wel erg hard, maar als iedereen hier maar schrijft ze krijgen thuis waarschijnlijk geen goede respons krijgen, betekend het niet dat je het hier maar net moet doen alsof het heel normaal. Want dat is het dus niet.

----------


## Gast 21!

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik heb nooit geweten dat er zoveel vrouwen zijn met menstruatieproblemen. Ik ben nu in een jaar tijd 2 keer ongesteld geweest en maak me nu ook best wel veel zorgen. In het begin heb ik nog wel zwangerschapstesten gehaald om te controleren of ik niet toch zwanger was, omdat ik toch regelmatig seks heb met mijn vriend. Ik ben door dit alles niet meer aan de pil, omdat ik wilde wachten tot mijn menstrautie weer op gang komt. Maar ondanks alles ben ik nu al meer dan een half jaar niet ongesteld geweest. Moet ik nog langer wachten of moet ik toch naar de doktor om een inwendig onderzoek te laten doen.

Wie kan me helpen???

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Ongelukkigmeisje15

Hallo,

Ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar en ben sinds december ongesteld,,
Mijn vriend heeft mij 3 weken geleden voor het eerst gevingerd.. in die tussentijd heb ik hem 1 keer afgetrokken en hij mij nog een paar keer gevingerd.. Ik heb normaal gesproken een regelmatige ongesteldheid, maar ik ben nu een week over tijd.. Ik had deze week wel een proefwerkweek op school en ben druk bezig geweest met het een en ander organiseren,,
kan ik zwanger zijn? 

Groetjes

----------


## Petra717

_Ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar en ben sinds december ongesteld,,
Mijn vriend heeft mij 3 weken geleden voor het eerst gevingerd.. in die tussentijd heb ik hem 1 keer afgetrokken en hij mij nog een paar keer gevingerd.. Ik heb normaal gesproken een regelmatige ongesteldheid, maar ik ben nu een week over tijd.. Ik had deze week wel een proefwerkweek op school en ben druk bezig geweest met het een en ander organiseren,,
kan ik zwanger zijn?_ 

He ongelukkig meisje, 
Je kan niet zwanger zijn. Dat kan echt alleen waarneer jullie onveilige seks hebben gehad (op het moment dat jij vruchtbaar bent). Je ben nog niet zo heel lang ongesteld, dus zal je lichaam nog geen volledige regelmaat hebben in je ongesteldheid. Maak je maar geen zorgen meid! 
Ik neem aan dat je het nu heel fijn hebt met je vriend. Jullie zijn nieuwe dingen aan 't ontdekken op sekueel gebied. Het zou niet verkeerd zijn om met de pil te beginnen. Je kan er beter mee beginnen voordat je jullie voor de eerste keer seks hebben gehad, dan na de tijd. Als laatste als jij de pil slikt, betekent het nog niet dat jullie geen condoom hoeven te gebruiken. 

Mocht je nog vragen hebben, geef het gerust aan. Je mag me ook een privé bericht sturen als je dat fijner vind. 

Succes!

Petra

----------


## Ongelukkigmeisje15

Hee!

Heel erg bedankt..
Na dit bericht menstrueerde ik de volgende dag al!

Dikke kus!

----------


## Petra717

Hee ongelukkigmeisje! 

You're welcome! Fijn om te horen dat je al snel menstrueerde. Ik wil graag nog een ding mee geven. De pil is het meest gebruikte anticonceptiemiddel (door de vrouw), maar er zijn ook mogelijkheden. Lijkt het je niet fijn om elke dag te slikken of vertrouw je dat jezelf niet toe, dan zou je ook de Implanon kunnen overwegen. Dit heb ik zelf ook... Wegens mijn gezondheid slik ik al regelmatig medicijnen en wou er nog niet nog een bij en dan ook nog voor vast. De Implanon wordt ook wel het anticonceptie staafje genoemd, het is een heel klein staafje +- 2,5cm! dat een constante dosering aan horomen afgeeft. Deze wordt met een grote naald in je bovenarm geplaatst. Het klinkt heel eng maar dat is het zeker niet. Het mooie is dat deze 3 jaar blijft zitten en het is nog veiliger dan de pil, niemand merkt het en het doet niet zeer. De nadelen: het plaatsen wordt meerstal niet door je huisarts gedaan, dit omdat het hiervoor te weinig wordt voor gekozen (waarom eigenlijks?), in het begin heb je een blauwplekje op de plek waar het is ingebracht, het moet er ook weer uitgehaald worden door een specialist, je regelmaat van je ongesteldheid kan omzetten in onregelmaat, ook kan het poos duren voordat je weer menstrueerd. Dit laatste is bij mij het geval te zijn, erg vind ik niet.. wel makkelijk zelfs :Wink: . 

Petra

----------


## Petra717

Heey ongelukkig meisje, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
Ik hoor niets meer... dus dacht ff vragen...

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## valea

Hallo 
Ik ben ook vanaf vorig jaar gestopt met de pil en ik had een vraag 
voor in met de pil begon was ik altijd mooi op tijd ogesteld maar naardat ik nu gestopt ben is het een ramp dan eens 3 weken over tijd danmaar 2 dagen overtijd ik wil vragen of er mensen zijn die dit probleem ook hebben 
lief valea alvast bedank

----------


## Nina_88

_Ik ben sinds 2 maanden gestopt met de pil, ik ben daarna maar 1 keer ongesteld geworden. Sowieso heb ik altijd wel een onregelmatige menstruatie gehad. Ik ben een paar weken geleden weer met de pil begonnen, maar ik ben daarna niet ongesteld geworden. Ik voel me de laatste tijd ook heel erg misselijk, maar ik geef niet over. Ik moet de laatste tijd heel vaak en weinig plassen en heb last van diaree. Ook eet ik minder, door die misselijkheid. Het is geen hevige misselijkheid, maar heel "licht". Zou dit een zwangerschap kunnen betekenen?_

----------


## snipper

Hoi Valea en Nina_88

Het is heel normaal dat je menstruatie onregelmatig is als je net bent gestopt met de pil. Dat kan een half jaar tot een jaar duren, maar bij sommigen is het al heel snel weer regelmatig.

En aan Nina_88: De kans dat je zwanger bent is natuurlijk niet erg groot. Door de zenuwen kunnen de klachten die je hebt ook erger worden. Doe voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest (kun je gewoon bij de drogist halen) dan weet je zeker dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken!

Succes meiden!

----------


## hollowglade

een heel iteresant onderwerp alleen jammer dat er zo weinig echt nuttigs over instaat

ik heb namelijk een probleem

heb al sinds mn 11e(eerste periode) een zeer onregelmatige periode en daarbij ook nog pms
ik ben op mn 15 omdat ik aan vriendjes begon aan de pil gegaan

nu anderhalf jaar terug op mn 23e ben ik gestopt met de pil omdat mn vriend en ik dolgraag een kleine willen

al die tijd is mn ongesteldheid 1 keer regulier geweest dankzij een kuur(ben de naam kwijt) van mn huisarts deze snapt er zelf ook niets meer van na die kuur werd ik weer 2 maanden niet ongesteld 

zijn er mischien meer mensen die dit probleem kennen?

mischien dat ik gewoon meer geduld moet hebben of is het beter als ik toch een stap verder ga naar de gyneacoloog?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik raad je zéker aan een afspraak te maken bij de gyneacoloog...een huisarts weet veel,maar een gyneacoloog is gespecialiseerd in jouw problematiek!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Agnes

----------


## Nina_88

Er is vrijdag toch gebleken dat ik zwanger ben. Ik ben helemaal in de war. Ik heb een afspraak staan voor vandaag bij de dokter, om te kijken hoe ver ik al ben... ben benieuwd  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Nina,
Wil je zwanger zijn of niet?

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Fientje

Ik ben nu 2 jaar gestopt met m'n pil en ben nog steeds onregelmatig. 
We willen nu beginnen kijken voor een kindje en ik maak me zorgen dat er iets mis is met me na m'n pil gebruik.
Voor m'n pilgebruik was ik heel regelmatig. 
Wie heeft er dat ook meegemaakt en wie kan me helpen.

Fientje

----------


## dolphin

hallo  :Smile: 

misschien maak kme teveel zorgen... maar mm... ik ben dus een week geleden ongesteld geweest... en normaal duurt het 6 dagen. 
de laatste 2x dat ik ongesteld ben geweest duurde het alleen 4 dagen. hoe kan dat?
ook heb ik de laatste 2 dagen erge stekende buikpijn :S 
nu voel ik me heel lichtjes en ben ik afgevallen bij me buik.. hoe kan dat?

bedankt  :Big Grin:

----------


## lempinimi

Ik ben (gelukkig wel) zwanger geraakt met een heel erg onreglematige cyclus, heb in een ander deel van dit forum al een heel stuk hierover getypt, dus ik geef hier gewoon ff de link naar dat andere stuk, lijkt me wel zo makkelijk.

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=15157#post15157

----------


## anoniem0001

Ik ben sinds drie maanden gestopt met de pil. Omdat ik niet meer ongesteld was, heb een zwangersschaps test gedaan en toen bleek dat ik niet zwanger was en ik werd vlak daarna ongesteld.
Nu heb ik weer gemeenschap gehad niet veilig. Maar met mijn vaste vriend met wie ik al 6 jaar samen ben. Maar ik ben bang dat ik nu zwanger ben. 
Heb geen last van al die zwangerschap syndromen. Alleen loopt er nu een doorzichtige vloeistof uit mijn vagina. Weet iemand wat het is.

Wie helpt me?

----------


## Twijfelende

hay

ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..

Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  :Frown:  :Confused:  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown: 

xx

----------


## anja24

Hallo iedereen..

Ik had ook een vraagje over onregelmatig ongesteld zijn en ik wil graag samen met mijn vriend een kindje ... ik heb een aantal jaren aan de prikpil geweest omdat ik moeite heb met pillen slikken:s helaas! en toen hebben ze me geadviseert de dokter dus om aan de prikpil te gaan maar ja ik ben er nu ongeveer 11 maanden vanaf al.. maar nog nie gelijk ongesteld geweest dus heb ik de dokter erbij gehaald weer en die heb me medijcen gegeven om de ongesteldheid op te wekken en na een aantal maanden geloof drie maand ben ik ongesteld geworden:d en sinds een maand er na is het lichaam uit ziczelf begonnnen met ongesteldheid zelf.. erg blij om.. maar nu weet ik nie wanneer ik vruchtbaar ben?? zou ik erg graag weten.. ik wil dolgraag een kindje dus vandaar,
en wanneer en hoe je regelmatig kan worden met ongesteldheid?? en of ik toch nie beter na een gynocoloog toe kan gaan voor een gesprek?? de dokter zegt vanalles maar weet langg nie alles dus heb ik wel vernomen dus! ben een meisje van 24 jaar

groetjes anja

----------


## mell

hallo

ik ben een half jaar geleden gestopt met de pil en nog steeds niet ongesteld kan ik wel gewoon zwanger worden of moet ik dan eerst ongesteld zijn geweest.

----------


## Siene78

Hallo,

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van bijna 30. Samen met mijn man heb ik twee kinderen, maar voor mijn gevoel is mijn gezin nog niet af. We willen dus heel graag weer een kindje. Nu hadden we bij de eerste ook al het probleem dat ik heel onregelmatig was, nadat hij geboren was, was ik tot op de dag op tijd, na de tweede is het weer helemaal onregelmatig om gek van te worden! Er zitten soms wel eens 50 dgn tussen voordat ik weer ongesteld ben. Hoe kan ik nu ook weten wanneer ik vruchtbaar ben? Zijn er tekenen waar ik op kan letten, voordat ik weer in de medische molen terecht moet komen? Aangezien onze tweede ook 'spontaan' is gekomen. Wie tips heeft, ik hoor ze graag!

Siene :Confused:

----------


## Déylanna

Er zijn speciale testers op de markt om de varenstructuur in je speeksel te bekijken. Deze ovulatietesters zien er meestal uit als een soort lipstick. Het is een plastic huls met een glasplaatje en optisch element erin. Je doet dagelijks een beetje speeksel op het glasplaatje en plaatst dit terug in de houder. Na een minuut of vijf is het speeksel ingedroogd en kun je door het mini-microscoopje kijken welke structuur jouw speeksel heeft.
Als je speeksel door het vergrootglaasje een puntachtige structuur heeft, dan zit je in je onvruchtbare periode. Zie je in je speeksel kristalachtige streepjes, of de eerste verschijnselen van een varenstructuur, dan zit je in je vruchtbare periode. Door de toename van de ‘varendichtheid’ te meten, kun je je aanstaande eisprong zo dicht mogelijk benaderen. In de overgangsfasen - van onvruchtbaar nar vruchtbaar en andersom – krijg je een gemengde structuur te zien. Testen kan op ieder moment van de dag. Wel kan de uitslag van de test beïnvloed worden door eten, drinken en roken. Het wordt dan ook aangeraden om twee uur voor het testen niet te eten, drinken of roken. Om deze reden kan het misschien makkelijk zijn de tester direct na het opstaan te gebruiken.

Ook is er nog de ovulatietest. Bij een onregelmatige cyclus, zoals jij hebt, ga je gewoon uit van de kortste cyclus. Vanaf de dag dat je begonnen bent met testen, voer je elke dag een test uit. Ga door totdat je een positief resultaat hebt. Dit kan 5 tot 15 dagen duren en dit kan per cyclus verschillend zijn. Als je een positief resultaat hebt, zal je ovulatie binnen 20 - 48 uur plaats vinden.

Dan heb je ook nog de Cervixslijm test.Gedurende de follikulaire fase (de fase na de menstruatie, waarin de baarmoeder zich klaarmaakt voor een bevruchting) maken de baarmoederslijmvliezen het cervixslijm zo, dat een bevruchte eicel zich makkelijker kan innestellen.Zolang het cervixslijm glad, vloeibaar en minder aanwezig is, kan een bevruchte eicel zich niet goed kunnen nestellen.
Het cervixslijm wordt ongeveer 3 dagen voor de ovulatie draderig, plakkerig en rekbaar. Als je wat cervixslijm tussen je vingers neemt en je vingers uit elkaar beweegt, zie je snel of er een draad onstaat. Zodra je dit vaststelt, weet je dat je ovulatie er aan komt. 
Vanaf 1-2 dagen na de ovulatie zal de structuur weer terugkeren naar vloeibaar en glad en weet je dat de ovulatie en je vruchtbare periode voorbij zijn.

Vervolgens heb ik ook nog een aantal tips voor je die misschien handig zijn op het moment dat je in je vruchtbaarste periode zit. 
Het vrouwelijk orgasme is namelijk ook belangrijk voor een eventuele zwangerschap.
Het vrouwelijke orgasme zorgt ervoor dat
-de vagina vochtig wordt. Dit vocht met hoog zuurstofgehalte en zuurgraad hebben een positieve uitwerking op het sperma. Hierdoor heeft het zaad meer kans op overleven en kan het zich gemakkelijker voortbewegen.
-De baarmoeder zich samentrekt en het zaad richting de eicel stuwt.
-De timing van het orgasme is het best als je dit ná de zaadlozing van de man hebt. Anders zijn er immers geen zaadcellen om richting de eicel te duwen.

Het beste is om elke 2 a 3 dagen seks te hebben. Dan zit er voldoende tijd tussen de zaadlosingen om goed zaad aan te maken en is het ook vaak genoeg om het zaad te "verversen".
Het zaad van de man kan tot wel een week (in uitzonderlijk gevallen althans) in leven blijven (gemiddeld is 2 tot 4 dagen) in afwachting van de rijpe eicel. Als je dus zorgt elke 3 dagen seks te hebben en je er vanuit gaat dat het zaad ook 3 dagen in leven is, dan zorg je er steeds voor dat er altijd soldaatjes op wacht liggen voor de ovulatie.  :Smile: 

Het is een heel verhaal maar ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.
In ieder geval heel veel succes met het maken van een kleine.  :Smile: 

Liefs en een dikke knuffel
Déylanna

----------


## kyra

ik ben al 2 jaar bezig zwanger te worden mijn ongesteldheid is onregelmatig waarschijnlijk door dat ik erg lang aan de prikpil ben geweest, mijn vriend werkt op een booreiland en is telkens 2 weken van de maand weg nu ben ik bang dat ik dan mijn eiersprong heb ik weet niet wat ik moet doen...

----------


## meisje18

haii 
ik Ben nieuw hier en ik had dringend een vraag ?
ik Heb sinds 3 weken zo een vriend en gaat Goed en zo ..
maar ik Heb met hem 4 x onveilig Sex gehad met hem en moest deze week of vorige week ongesteld zijn maar ik weet dat nie zker en hij is in me klaar gekomen .... Zou ik nu en test Kunne Halen Of wat mOetik Doen want ik heb gisteren nacht Overgeven uit het niets OOk dat Nog AUB laat wat weten Greets meisje

----------


## Petra717

Hoi meisje18,

Ik zou toch even langs de huisarts gaan (voor een prikpil) en even een testje halen bij de drogist! 

Laat je het ons even weten als je wilt? 
petra

----------


## meisje18

wat Voor een prikpil wat is dat ook weer Sorry JA ik ga een test halen 
dankjwel

----------


## cynthia1982

beste .... allemaal

ik ben zeer onregelmatig ongesteld, dit was ik al van kinds af aan en ben daarom op mijn negende al aan de pil gekomen. nu ben ik vijf maanden gestopt en nog steeds geen normale cycles. dus ben ik toch maar een naar de gyn geweest. die doet nu een hormoon test en mijn vriend moet zaadjes inleveren.
volgende maand moet ik terug komen, waarschijnlijk gaan ze mij hormonen bijgeven om het regelmatig te krijgen, maar hoe snel kan je dan zwanger raken en wat zijn de gevolgen van die hormonen. en misschien duurt het nog wel heel lang. ik ben ook bekend met endometriose dus helemaal makkelijk zal het niet gaan. herkent iemand mijn verhaal mail me dan.

gr cynthia

----------


## ladytrance32

ik ben dus nu ook een jaar gestopt met de pil en ook wij willen graag een kindje en op dringen bij de dokter heeft eindelijk geholpen ik loop nu bij een gynecoloog want als ik niet die verwijzing had gekregen kwam ik er niet achter dat ik gewoon moet afvallen.
mijn huisarts zei iedere keer maar van koop een test ik heb er geloof ik wel 20 gedaan en iedere keer was ik niet zwanger.
nu blijkt dus dat er een slijmlaag van binnen zit en als ik niet afval dan blijft die laag zo dik en maakt mijn lichaam geen oestrogeen aan.
dus dat betekent dat ik dus niet zwanger wordt als ik sex heb gehad.
ik ben zelf dus 32 en wil nu heel erg graag een kleine en iedereen om me heen heft al een kindje en dat doet soms erg veel pijn ook op de verjaardag van mijn zusje toen ik 's avonds weer thuis kwam ben ik tranen in de armen van mijn vriend gevallen.
ik zou nu gewoon eens op de streepen gaan staan en vraag de huisarts om een verwijs brief dan weet je ook waar jij en je vriend aan toe zijn.
laat me ff weten hoe het verders met je gaat oke??
gr en succes

----------


## esed12

Hallo allemaal

Ik herken jullie probleem. Ook ik was en ben nog steeds onregelmatig (om niet goed van te worden) kost ook nog eens een vermogen aan zwangerschapstesten!
Inmiddels heb ik een zoontje van bijna een jaar, heeft 1,5 jaar geduurd voor ik zwanger werd.
Na bijna negen maanden niet gemenstrueerd te hebben ben ik naar de gynecoloog gegaan en die heeft me ontzettend goed geholpen.
Ik ben toen clomid gaan slikken, die bevorderd de groei van de eicellen en zo kunnen ze dan precies zeggen waneer je het moet doen (niet al te romantisch, maar goed) maar bij mij was het bij de 5de poging raak. 
Misschien een optie om het via deze weg eens te proberen.
En voor de zwangerschaptesten die bestel ik via internet bij Sensitest. Het is goedkoop en het werkt. Heb weer 6 testen besteld voor 12.95, want we willen voor een 2de gaan.
Hopelijk kan ik met deze info iemand helpen.

----------


## meisje28

Ik ben erg onregelmatig ongesteld en wil graag op korte termijn kinderen, nu is mijn vraag of dit invloed kan hebben op zwangerschap. Ik ben hierdoor erg onzeker en maak me zorgen dat ik mogelijk daardoor geen kinderen zou kunnen krijgen.

----------


## meisje28

ik wil wel naar de huisarts maar ik ben bang dat zij mij weer op hormonen gaat zetten, echter kan ik niet tegen hormonen omdat ik hierdoor stemmingswisselingen krijg en dit vaak uitmond in ruzie met mijn partner. Ook kom ik heel hard aan van hormonen en dit wil ik liever niet meer, graag wil ik doorverwezen worden naar de gynaecoloog maar mijn huisarts is hier niet makkelijk in.

Dit is een aanvulling op bovernstaande mail van mij.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey meisje,

Vraag gewoon nogmaals aan je huisarts of hij/zij jou door kan sturen naar een gynaecoloog. Er bestaat nogal onduidelijkheid over het wel of niet doorverwijzen naar een specialist, maar een huisarts mag NOOIT weigeren als een patient door verwezen wil worden naar een specialist in een ziekenhuis. Dus ook al doet jou huisarts moeilijk over een doorverwijzing, hij moet jou gewoon een doorverwijzing geven als je er om vraagt, zekers als er problemen zijn qua cyclus en zwanger worden. Vraag gerust nog maar om een doorverwijzing aan je huisarts.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Fatma

Ik ben 20 jaar, ben pas 1 jaar getrouwd. Ik heb vorig jaar 2 maanden de pil gebruikt en daarna ben ik er mee gestopt omdat wij ook graag een baby willen. Ik wordt ook altijd onregelmatig ongesteld. Ik heb het nagevraagt en iedereen zei dat ik een jaar moest wachten. Maar nu maak ik me wel een beetje zorgen. Ik ga ook volgende week naar de huisarts. Maar psychish is het niet meer een leuk gevoel. Elke keer als ik misselijk wordt denk ik dat ik zwanger ben. Of als ik vooral andere vrouwen zie die zwanger zijn. Het is heel moeilijk ... Maar mijn tip is voor iedereen. ALs je een baby wilt ga naar de huisarts! en wacht niet langerrr...







> Sinds vorig jaar ben ik gestopt met de pil omdat wij graag een kindje willen krijgen. Nu ben ik dit jaar maar twee keer ongesteld geworden en ook nog niet zwanger. Dus dan ben ik toch ook maar twee keer vruchtbaar geweest? Zijn er middeltjes voor of moet ik nu maar gewoon weer wachten tot ik ongesteld word en dan maar weer hopen dat ik zwanger word?
> Wie kan mij raad geven?

----------


## Fatma

Ga naar de huisarts zou ik zeggen..





> ik ben al 2 jaar bezig zwanger te worden mijn ongesteldheid is onregelmatig waarschijnlijk door dat ik erg lang aan de prikpil ben geweest, mijn vriend werkt op een booreiland en is telkens 2 weken van de maand weg nu ben ik bang dat ik dan mijn eiersprong heb ik weet niet wat ik moet doen...

----------


## Shawty90

Hoi,
Wie kan mij helpen? vorige maand heb ik paar keer onveilig seks gehad met mijn vriend.
en ben ALTIJD onregelmatig ongesteld en dan bedoel ik.. of ik ben het op de 30e of de 15e en de laatste 2 maanden was ik het de 2e van de maand, en vorige maand was ik het pas de 9e van de maand en nu is het al de 19e?? wat kan ik doen? groetjes..

----------


## dotito

Voor zekerheid te hebben moet je bloed laten nemen zo ben je altijd 100 percent zeker.

----------


## Shawty90

Hmm.. nou de volgende dag werd ik ongesteld.. dus de 20e. 
Dus denk niet dat er iets aan de hand is. jammer genoeg.
maar helaas weet je het bij mij dus nooit zeker door die kut onregelmatige menstruatie.

----------


## fairytale30

Hierboven las ik ergens een post over het minimaal een jaar wachten voor het naar de huisarts gaan als het zwanger worden niet wil lukken.
Idd staat er minimaal een jaar voor eer je naar een huisarts kunt gaan, als het zwanger worden niet lukt. Natuurlijk kun je eerder gaan, maar vaak krijg je dan toch een NEE te horen van de huisarts. TENZIJ, het medisch noodzakelijk is dat er verder onderzoek wordt verricht naar het niet spontaan lukken van een zwangerschap in een jaar.
Ik loop nu zelf ook in het ziekenhuis omdat het zwanger worden ineens niet meer wil lukken, nadat ik 2 keer een miskraam heb gehad.
Dus als de huisarts het medisch noodzakelijk vindt, dan kan hij of zij je al eerder doorverwijzen naar het ziekenhuis, nog binnen dat jaar.
Wij waren namelijk 8 maanden bezig, toen ik werd doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis.

----------

